# We got attacked by 2 Saint Bernards this morning.



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

This morning totally sucked.

I started off in the hospital getting scheduled injections into my back. 

So after a few hours, the DW, Macy, Jasper, Loki and I went on our morning trip to the park (DW is usually not with us, she usually works).

We were making our way around the soccer fields when this Lexus SUV was approaching us

Locations of dogs, dw and I.

Jasper and I in the lead

DW and Macy about 30 ft behind

Loki up on the hill a good distance away.

As the SUV approached, all of a sudden 2 (170lb +) Saint Bernards jump from the back windows, and out of the SUV and literally charge at us. 

"Cujo" is not just a movie any more









As they got near, they split apart, one went towards Macy and DW, and one towards Me.

After the fact, DW told me that upon this happening, Loki ran into the nearby woods









So Jasper cut directly in front of me (gosh was he fast) and engaged C1 (C stands for Cujo). C2 was headed off by Macy, they got into it abit, wife was able to fend it off.

As Jasper and C1 were going at it, I grabbed the dog by its back legs and drug it from advancing again towards Jasper.

Note: the owners were making their way towards helping.

So I had a hold of the dog, then I kind of slipped (there was mud), and as I fell, the dog got loose, then Jasper jumped on top of the Saint Bernard and started to give it to the dog







(Jasper ripped open the dogs lip. Jasper was ok, no scratches or bites on him.

The dog then got loose and headed towards its owner.

The owners then got ahold of their dogs, and Jasper returned to me. In all honesty, the angels were looking over the entire situation.

I was so thankful that my soon to be 7 month old Loki was smart enough to retreat, knowing that he would live to fight another day.

I couldn't believe that this happened, and all so fast. 

The place were I go for this walk is so secluded, so I understand why they bring their dogs there.

After order was restored, the couple appologized. I totally accepted the appology, things happen.

The owner did share with me that this is the first time their dogs jumped out of their moving vehicle, however it wasn't the first time their dogs attacked other dogs.

They also said that the one dog just growled and attempted to bite a little girl (just last week).

After the fact, the bigger of the two was still attempting to get at me.

The 2 dogs were 2 years old, male siblings. 

The owners did say that this was a wake up call, and that jumping out of an SUV and attacking other dogs is not acceptable.

YOU THINK

















to DW for watching over Macy and Loki and being able to help control a situation and keeping the pack safe.








to Macy for being such a trooper and taking on and buying some time to stop a ragging Saint Bernard 








to Jasper for kicking the S--t out of a huge Saint Bernard who attempts to attack fellow pack members (I hate to see any dog get hurt, but its our pack








to little Loki for playing it safe, and not getting involved, and making it safer and easier for the entire pack.








to God for watching over us, and giving me enough strength to grab, handle and control a Saint Bernard for enough time until the situation was controllable.

I was thinking to myself if things would have been different if I had my pack on leads when they were charging, I think all that would have done is making them sitting targets. I would have let go of the leashes, thats all I could have done, I wouldn't want my dogs sitting there while 2 huge dogs mauled them.

Only other option was my handgun, however I never even reached for it, I had faith that things would work out, and they did.

Thanks


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG..how horrible!! Glad everyone is okay! 

They must have had the windows down fully for those dogs to be able to jump out, a big no-no, no matter how well trained the dog! 

Those poor people needed a "wake up call" as they're a lawsuit waiting to happen, just sad that you had to be part of that wake up call!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep - lawsuit waiting to happen!! So glad you and yours are okay!!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, I heard about cats and dogs being able to squeeze in/out of small openings, but this was ridiculous









I was totally suprised that one of their dogs didn't shatter their elbows or shoulders, the Lexus they were in is the big higher suv.

Your right, it is a big lawsuit waiting to happen.

Thanks


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Yikes! I can't imagine the amount of adrenaline that must have been rushing through you during all of that! I'm glad everyone made it out ok and without any injury. It could have been really bad!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, I am so glad you got out okay. I must say your dogs sound like they were fantastic. You had an angel standing with you.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

wow, how scary! Im glad to hear that you all are ok, did Loki coming running back to you after he saw everything was under control?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! What a story! You guys are so lucky that it wasn't worse--although it must have been so frightening. I can't even imagine what I would have done in that situation. I know that Jasper and Loki are GSDs, but what kind of dog is Macy? Poor little Loki must have been terrified. What brave dogs Jasper and Macy were!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow what an ordeal!!! Thank goodness your all OK. I always thought that St Bernards were big babies. Nice to know your dogs will defend you though and glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll second what everyone else has said, I'm glad you're all okay! What a horrible experience. And LOL at Lokie running into the woods, what a good baby to get out of there like that! It would have been much worse if you had to worry about him as well. 

Hopefully the owners will start some heavy duty training to help their dogs and others!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy Sh!t Jack 
thank god you all are ok!!

Jasper you are my hero!! good boy Loki heading for cover he is still a baby!

and What the heck were those people thinking if their dogs almost bit another person I don't think they should be taking dogs into public no matter how secluded it is. 
why do I see these porr animals being PTS because they attacked the wrong person/animal

Jack how is your back and will your wife ever go for anothe walk with you guys? 

charging dogs just suck and the ones that are aggressive even worse! 

Good Job Jasper for kicking the sh!t out of the St. Bernard do we have any medals for him??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad it was not much much worse Jack!!! Good boy Jasper for protecting your pack! Hope you did not get hurt worse...

St Bernards are NOT the cuddly happy dogs that many think they are....at one time, statistically they were responsible for more human deaths than any other breed (when ex Not so dear H was in vet school these statistics were cited)....and when I worked in small animal I know quite a few were put down for inappropriate aggression....a horse friend had one who launched at a little girl and was grabbed in mid strike by her husband "Lurch" - then a few days later the dog got loose from its pen and savaged 2 piglets (100 pounds plus each)....

I hope the owners of the Saints do some research and soul searching....these two are not safe dogs.

Lee


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy crap!!! How is your back?!!!!!! Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, what a "adrenaline rush", to say the least. When its one of your own, nothing can compare to it. I am sure the parents on the board can say more about that then me (non parent I am







(but doggy parent I am









The wife had to go get Loki from the woods. I actually was able to see a glimse of him high tailing it. My wife says that it first she though maybe Loki was looking for me







, but she did find him just chillin in the edge of the woods







(thank God, I thought that was very smart of him









I was so worried about him, I know it was mentioned (think by Dawn) about dogs being attacked, and then having aggression. Don't know the truth behind it, but Loki is a Czech Shepherd, and I had heard that some have tendency to have dog aggression, and I don't need anything pushing him towards that way (can anyone answer that for me-dog aggression-Czech line?

Talking to my wife again, she said Macy (she is a Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix) ran at the dog, and the dog ran the opposite way, turning once, attempting to bite, Macy doged it, bit him on the rear leg, continued to chase, then owner got there. Macy is older (10), abit limpy at times, but when she gets mad, she can be a handful (LOL, most females are the ones to watch for -both animal and humans)-I would rather mess with a male dog/hiuman then female (all said in respect, female dogs just don't take crap-no matter size.

Jen and Dawn, the back is kind of throbbing today, LOL, I guess it should, I shouldn't have gone to the park today. But we all know what its like with a house bound bund of dogs







(thank you for asking









Like I mentioned before, dw usually doesn't go on this trip with us, neither does Macy.

So IMO, this would have been a disaster, I honestly don't know how I would have handled it. I could only answer that if that situation played out.

DW was able to save Loki and knew were he went, and Macy was able to fend off the 2nd dog from further advance, buying time.

Lee, thanks for bringing up the info on the Saint Bernard. My Grandmother told me tonight that my Aunt had one (back in the 70's, and they had to put it down for aggression).

This entire situation had me thinking Cujo









We had an experience a few months back were 2 dogs (probably strays) came to a baseball field we were working the dogs. I was able to get in between Jasper, Loki and one of the other dogs (it was a big shepherd mix). As for the second dog, Macy (giving about 50lbs, chased the other dog totally out of the field and down another field, then returned on recall. 

I just don't want these to happen again, I am thinking seeking out new places to go.

Don't want to live in a bubble.

I just need to move towards Debbie, Everett and Calone, and Ft Funston (which I have dreamed about









Thank you all for your comments and concerns

Pics of my pack

The Lokeness Monster, Loki 










Macy










Jasper


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good job for your dogs. 

I shudder to think of being alone with my dogs and being attacked by more than one. Glad your wife was there, and hope it did not hurt your back. 

I heard of a couple of saints killing a 5 year old boy once. That was the only thing I ever heard of them doing. "Cujo is fictional."
But I would not be surprised if they are responsible for a lot more than that.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jack so glad you guys are ok. Sounds like all of your training paid off. Too bad Jasper didnt do more than bite his lip, but as I said you have done a great job with his training. 

The boys are growing up to be so handsome.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes!!!! Glad it turned out okay and that your wife was able to find Loki quickly.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Good On Ya, Jasper!!!!!!!!! You are a nice person to not give those people an ear-full......God Bless you and your pack!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so grateful that you are all ok. I don't want to think about what could have happened with other people or dogs in this situation who were not as able to cope so well. 

Those saints sound like bullies who have never been controlled.

I hope that you all recover well from this awful ordeal. Hugs to you and your family and congratulations to you, your wife and your dogs on being able to handle this situation so well.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

So glad that you are okay, Jack. Jasper is a hero! Smart of young Loki to hightail it outta Dodge. It's such a terrifying experience for the whole pack. I am gratefuk that you are okay! You and DW and the dogs all did the right things. I am so sorry that this happened to you! I hope those people take the problem with their dogs seriously, and get bevahioral help for them, and soon!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Holly CRAP Jack!!!!

What a scary thing to happen! But what HEROES emerged!!!!

You go girl Macy!!!!! Taking on a dog more then twice your size!!!!!

And Jasper, protecting your master - Good Boy!!!

And you too, little Loki, Smart Boy, running for cover!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Jack..

This type of stuff scares the sh!t out of me. I'm so glad everyone's okay.. and that Loki was smart enough to run for cover. I'd hate to see the residual effect of an attack like this on a seven month old pup. Good Boy, Jasper, and Good Girl, Macy!! Thank goodness your DW was with you today.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Pretty scary situation. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PJack..
> 
> This type of stuff scares the sh!t out of me. I'm so glad everyone's okay.. and that Loki was smart enough to run for cover. I'd hate to see the residual effect of an attack like this on a seven month old pup. Good Boy, Jasper, and Good Girl, Macy!! Thank goodness your DW was with you today.


Lynn, I couldn't agree more, Loki was my main focus, and since he was so high up, and Jasper and Macy cut off the dogs and engaged, it really bought the extra time for him to escape, so then I was able to concentrate on stopping the attack.

I work my A$$ off to bring up my dogs to be civil, and that's all I needed was a pup attacked at such a young age, or mauled to death. 

I think if we survived this encounter, we can just about handle anything.

I do carry a handgun at all times, however I would be very hesitant about ever using it.

I decided that I am going to make a heavier duty hiking staff (made out of oak), and use this for both my leg and protection. I also am going to start carrying a stronger pepper spray and my taser. 

LOL, I am sick of being a target for all these looney dogs.

I will say your natural reaction is still to grab the back legs, at least for me it is (of an attacking dog). I won't grab my dog if he is not the instigator. 

I think the thick staffed oak hiking staff will do wonders. I just hate ever thinking about hurtin another animal. They can't help it that their owners fail them.

I do understand accidents happen.

Thank you everyone again.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I've stopped walking around my neighborhood for just this reason... so many people are so ignorant about their dogs and let them run loose or escape out of the house. I know accidents happen, but like you a person must be proactive and be ready for these situations.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only got a couple of problem dogs around my neighborhood, luckily they run up fast as they can all wiggly for attention and play instead of aggression.

Yesterday we got attacked by a dog though, a cute little long haired toy terrier of some sort about the size of a cat. It ran straight up to 
hope snarling and barking and it's owner and friends 3-4 of them right behind it chasing... They chased it and chased it...

I'm standing in the middle of the street, Hope is just looking at the little yapper wanting to be nice, it's darting in at her and attacking with 3-4 people going roand and round trying to catch it meanwhile I've got cars backing up now and am standing there so the cars have to stop until they catch the little brat.

I was so afraid Hope would lose patience and bite the little bugger and seriously hurt it, but she didn't. Not even a growl.

Finally they caught it and were very apologetic.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm so lucky that I can walk around my neighborhood. We run into a rotti every now and then but she's always leashed and we know that our girls dont' like each other so one of us will motion and cross the street. Otherwise, we're okay on walks.

I stopped going to Petsmart for reasons like this - everyone is out with their dog and they think one episode of Cesar Milan and they have the best behaved dog in the world. I also refuse to go to dog parks. I'm fortunate we have a big yard and Gracie's quite happy playing in it.

Glad the back is ok my friend.







Take it easy on yourself, eh?!!









And <swoon> <drool> <thud> my favorite picture of J-man


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Jack- It sounds like everyone handled themselves just as you would hope. Those Cujos are lucky you're a steady handed fella with your gun. I agree it was the owners fault for not being able to responsibly raise/handle/contain their dogs but if there was an attack eminent on my wife/dogs I don't know how many of us would have been able to let it play out the way you did. 

Going forward:
Pepper spray + Big thumping stick=









_btw:_ I'm really sorry about your back.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

You are so strong to have handled it the way you did.Did you worsen your back injury?Two pit bulls did same thing to me and Jake -jumped out window and began circling us.I gave way to fear and allowed Jake to protect ME and that is part of the problem I am having with his overprotectiveness of me when out of control dogs are anywhere near me.Wish I had your ability to stay calm and handle the situation-working on it


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, the back was feeling ok, until tonight I forgot that I hooked Loki to me, and I threw the ball, and my legs were pulled from under me, I nailed my head, and landed directly onto the bad back, and striking my head









So if my posts start straying, I may have a concussion









Cara and talldog, I can thank Uncle Sam/govt employement for all my training and thinking







(I will say that, life experiences and multiple number of times/being attacked while out with the dogs has given my experience







I live in a highly populated area with dogs as well.

Jen, I feel the same as you about dogparks (also, thanks for your comments about J-Man (your created nickname









Talldog, I can't see anyone not having fear over a few pits circling. I think once you felt overmatched, your Jake took over. In all reality, I did what I could for my guys, but Jasper, Macy and DW did help out. I never wanted it to be that way, because I felt in some way that I failed. But I also realize that I can't control everything in life, and sometimes a little help is ok. My thoughts are to forget it, move on, and live for the future, let go of all fear









I will say again that I am extremely lucky to have had such great training, life experiences, some good, not good, but this stuff again helps me in these situations. 

I don't have any fear, LOL, I guess I am an adrenaline junky, however I just don't want my family apart of it. This wasn't the way I like to get my fix


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

What a scary experience. You handled it like a pro. The owners of the other dogs were very lucky that you are a level headed, rationial dog owner.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I always thought Saints were friendly dogs, too. 

Makes you wonder if being siblings raised together has much to do with their temperament.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

As I read your original post, I thought wow, that's quite a story. Then I saw pictures of your pack. I was expecting three GSDs--two adults and a pup. Then I saw Macy...

Holy crap! Macy stopped a charging, aggressive, 170lb St. Bernard? That is one amazing little overachiever.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I've known many friendly saints, but I've also known a couple that were downright scary and dangerous.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007 I threw the ball, and my legs were pulled from under me, I nailed my head, and landed directly onto the bad back, and striking my head


Do we have to come down there and babysit you until DW gets home??!!!







You're an accident waiting to happen, my friend







(I could use the companionship during the day, I get really depressed when DH isn't home these days.....)


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: We got attacked by 2 Saint Bernards this morni*



> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyWow, I always thought Saints were friendly dogs, too.
> 
> Makes you wonder if being siblings raised together has much to do with their temperament.


Carole, I was thinking the same thing.

Today I spoke to one of the park workers. He said that a lady with 2 labs was harassed by these dogs, he is going to keep an eye on the situation (whatever that means).

LOL, Colorado, my thoughts exactly (I have to live with her, I have seen her put Jasper in his place









LOL, Jen, a babysitter would run from me







(but your thoughts are right on


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: We got attacked by 2 Saint Bernards this morni*

I have three sets of siblings raised together. 

None of them are out jumping out of car windows to eat people or dogs. The people that own these dogs cannot manage them properly, it has nothing to do with the fact that they are siblings in my opinion.


----------

